# The Mountain and The Sea -- a Round-Robin Poem



## Persephone

It was a couple of years ago, a very talented poet named Pontifex used to come here (don't see him anymore) and he and I played a game. It was a poetic round robin love story about a mermaid and a faun. I've edited it a bit just to keep the rhythm and I want to share it with everyone. Enjoy!  


*THE MOUNTAIN AND THE SEA*
(a co-authored poem by Narya and Pontifex)

'Twas a time when the world was younger
That two hearts filled with love
Crossed the border of land and water
Sought the power of heaven above

Under wraith-wrought boughs and shining elms
green and golden under fervent Sun
Where daffodils hoisted their pallid helms
I watched you dance on the waves, and run

...Where once by shore I saw you dance..
...in a holy girdle of gleeful trance..

Thy love claimed my soul, dear Pan
Though I'm caged within water and wave
I embrace the sun and land
Dry earth, my heart shall brave

...music from your flute I hear
...fills me with your warmth my dear 

Dear maiden of waters my queen of seas
thou hast bewitched me with just one kiss
For you I'll leave the greenest trees
To live within the deep in bliss

Beloved faun, so sweet and true
I've found no other love like yours
it burns me so, I ache for you
if only I can leave these shores

To swim below 
my feet for fins
our love would grow
and thrive within

To walk and run
and wander high
Beneath the sun
and under sky

Ah, come then! Let me flee with you!
From familiar lands to dusk-lit dales
Or whither-so-ever thy heart would least rue
The departure from these glittering vales!

Oh woe! For I am trapped by sea!
Must this truly be my destiny?
Will no one hear my fervent prayer?
Will no one save me from despair?

O! shining maiden, mermaid queen!
Is this what keeps you trapped in dream?
Then weep not now, for aid is near
For Áveron, my king, shall hear!

Then flitting by and by he flew
and as he sped a wind there blew
Lamenting sang those running skies
but holy minstrels in disguise

And Áveron, the Faëry-king
in the midst of oaken ring
Heard his pupil calling loud
and rising, he began to sing

Lo, what woe betides my son,
whose ember heart is never dun?
A sorrow in his singing is
and speed upon his fiery run!

Oh Faëry-king with golden crown
On bended knees I pray to thee
for in my search a love I found
But she's a maiden of the sea

Then by his side his wife doth rise
the Faëry-queen, Anathilin,
Clad in blue and em'rald guise;
her eyes a magic dances in

Throngs of maidens, gems and pearls
you chase, my son, with boyish glee
What change of heart is this in ye
that lets your heart tip, spin and whirl?

Ah, see, no earthly bride is she!
a gleaming maid with tresses bright
A fairy, nay a god I see!
while watching her all bathed in light

And strange it is, I know it not
this stillness in my blazing core
When once my soul burned rash and hot
now seeing her I fool no more

A cool and dreamy thing is this
that calms me and my thoughtless flame
And O! for just one fleeting kiss
I'd fly no more, thenceforth be tame!

If only time would let us be
longer than the shores allow
With her I'll spend life happily
and faithful love, my heart shall vow

A thought, I have, for you, my son
but great woe it brings to me
A spell there is, if cast by night
Shall summon guardians of the Sea

Then Pan was puzzled, wondering why
her mother thus would gently cry
Then lightened, he foresaw his doom
and glee he felt, with sadness nigh

From these no doubt you would but learn
an art of magick or craftmanship
With this you need no longer yearn
for seas; for deftly could you leave earth's lip

Never shall ye walk again 
On mountain sides or grassy plains
What she takes in her watery pen
unless in death, can't be reclaimed

***

Within the sea, a song she sung 
Of love for faun who lives on land
he runs in freedom through covered hills
loved by the wind, kissed by the sun

Her cries were heard, and thus he came
the Guardian of the seas, untame
He chided her, 'You foolish child!
Is it your wish to be exiled?'

Forgive me for this wild desire
to leave your great and vast empire
I wish not for your angered face
Just his love and warm embrace

Is there no prince fit for your love
That you should look for one above?
Within the seven seas you'll find
a worthy heart with love divine

There is no other love for me
my heart no longer wants the sea
Where sun and air meet earth and sky
Is where I want to live...and die

If, today, I grant ye this 
And change your fins to feet
Echanted spell you can't unwish
speak now, or else, retreat

'Tis my wish, to leave the sea
'Tis my wish for eternity
'Tis my wish, I do declare
'Tis my wish, my heart thus swear

And so the Guardian set her free
While Averon gave Pan his plea.
To the Ocean he swam with glee
to the Mountains she ran merrily

'My love, My love, I'm free!' She cried
and searched the mountain tops till night
'Your pan is gone," They said to her
He lives now as a water-dweller

On the shore she found him there
Their faces filled with great despair
For though the gods bestowed their gift
their wishes sent them both adrift

And so again they sat and wait
and endure this twist of fate
For neither sea nor land can part
a love so pure and a faithful heart​


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*tries to look professional and make a simple comment, but just about can't* That's really quite good, Narya.  Thank you very much for posting it. I really like it and I think I'll be rereading it a bit. =^.^=

*sighs*


----------



## Persephone

Oh you're very welcome, although I can't really take all the credit for it since it's a co-authored poem.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Well no. And I shouldn't think you would, but all the same. ^_^ 

Who was it you wrote it with? Someone that was a member here a while back? Just wondering as I didn't find the name you gave on the member list. *shrug*


----------



## Persephone

I think he changed it to Lantarion.


----------

